
Show HN: A Chrome extension that dims online distractions to help you focus - gnicholas
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/beeline-reader/ifjafammaookpiajfbedmacfldaiamgg?hl=en
======
gnicholas
creator here — we just launched Focus Mode, which makes reading on the web
more enjoyable by dropping a semi-opaque layer over online distractions. You
can adjust the level of opacity, as well as the color of the transparency.

